# resin glands opaque !!!!!



## pokersmoke (Jun 25, 2007)

hi all,
i am close to harvest with 3 northern lights beauties.
the dilema i have is that the resin glands under magnification are cloudy/opaque mostly but the hairs (pistols) are only about 30% ginger.
any advice because i dont want that window closing..

by the way they been flowering for 45 days which is normal for nlights i understand


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 25, 2007)

Read this thread..

IT contains the answers you seeek.

Enjoy...


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7102


----------



## berserker (Jun 25, 2007)

Here are some good charts for you to take a look at to help you decied.Hope they help and keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## Dada (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey Berserker -- I haven't seen that last image before, the one that looks black and white -- and I'd like to see what it says/shows. It doesn't contain a link to the larger image, though -- I can't make it bigger. Can you re-upload that one in a larger size?


----------



## berserker (Jun 25, 2007)

Dada said:
			
		

> Hey Berserker -- I haven't seen that last image before, the one that looks black and white -- and I'd like to see what it says/shows. It doesn't contain a link to the larger image, though -- I can't make it bigger. Can you re-upload that one in a larger size?


i gave it a try.hows that work for you?


----------



## gardenandcats (Jun 26, 2007)

Left click the pic then click open link brings it up larger for me.


----------



## pokersmoke (Jun 26, 2007)

thanks beserker 
                     I'm just a bit hesitant because the pistols are mainly white.
 think i'll give 3 days as pistols are changin now.


----------



## berserker (Jun 28, 2007)

sounds good.Keep us posted on how it turns out for you.


----------



## pokersmoke (Jul 1, 2007)

i've harvested top half of 1 plant and dried and drying, problem is got a little bit of after taste, is this a flushing issue. only nutes used were pk 13/14 and when top half was harvested it had 4 days flush


----------



## Growdude (Jul 1, 2007)

pokersmoke said:
			
		

> i've harvested top half of 1 plant and dried and drying, problem is got a little bit of after taste, is this a flushing issue. only nutes used were pk 13/14 and when top half was harvested it had 4 days flush


 
How did you dry and cure it?, Flushing is a myth IMO.
I just finished a WW grow with no flushing and the smoke is smooth and good.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 1, 2007)

pokersmoke said:
			
		

> the hairs (pistols) are only about 30% ginger.


The pistils have nothing to do with it. You need to go with the trichs color. When you harvest with what percentage of clear/cloudy/amber trichs depends on what type of high you want from your plant.

If you're watching your pistils, you're looking at the wrong area.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 1, 2007)

pokersmoke said:
			
		

> i've harvested top half of 1 plant and dried and drying, problem is got a little bit of after taste, is this a flushing issue. only nutes used were pk 13/14 and when top half was harvested it had 4 days flush


Curing your weed will change the taste completely.


----------



## pokersmoke (Jul 1, 2007)

growdude,  i've been drying it in cupboard with vent but no outside light,has a bit of heat from hidden veg chamber.
not started curing as only first part of harvest drying but i believe sweet jars and airtight containers do the job.
any advice appreciated 

                  Peace


----------

